# CATS CATS EVERY WHERE and not a hunter in sight



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Saw this on the morning news. 8 Cougars caught TOGETHER on trail camera. Here is the link. 
http://www.king5.com/news/environme...-picture-in-Eastern-Washington-116450233.html

I was skeptical at first but looking at the 3 photos shows interaction and flash shadows correctly on different cats. Man if they are cooperating the deer and elk have no chance.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I wonder why they are hanging out together ?? Perhaps there was a bait pile there ? I would kinda be leary of walking in there !

Here kitty kitty....


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Supposedly they were overlooking a valley full of deer. Very suspicious to me, I have never heard of cougars cooperating and hanging out together outside breeding season.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

If this is a true pic, to heck with the deer and elk. What about me!!. Im glad they aint in VA. At least thats what the game commish. says.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW!

Maybe they are all family? Would be abnormal but it could have been one heck of a litter?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool. That picture is incredible. This may be a good spot to try the meat suit Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If I am going to act like bait....get me a cage. Or a dog training suit.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

As a deer hunter this makes me sick to my stomach. As a predator hunter this makes me want to mount up!

BTW, anyone else ever hear that the backstraps on a lion tastes like pork loin?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had heard that cat was ok to eat...but that was all.

Can you hunt lion where you are ebbs.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> I had heard that cat was ok to eat...but that was all.
> 
> Can you hunt lion where you are ebbs.


1 a year from what I understand. And I don't know much about it, but I know Cat's got a bead on them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well when you make it...take lots of good footage. I would love to see it.

That is one critter I would like to try to call in.

I am curious about populations in the state and along the mountian range up and west.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Lions and Bobcats don't have much flavor to them---Whatever type of sauce or marinade you cook them in, thats what they will taste like. Seems to me its the reason most folks that eat Lion like it.









Theres a good population of Lions in Colorado mainly from the front range, west. Heck---a couple of summers ago when it was real hot in July, the CDOW had to remove one that was lay'in up against the preach'in pulpit in the Holy Cross Abby in Canon City---and he strolled in there in the middle of the day.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats just too many cats in one spot!! I has Got to be Breeding season or a kill close by.. I wouldnt mind taking a cat but I dont know what I would do with the other seven!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Thats just too many cats in one spot!! I has Got to be Breeding season or a kill close by.. I wouldnt mind taking a cat but I dont know what I would do with the other seven!!


Be rich ! ! ! !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Lions and Bobcats don't have much flavor to them---Whatever type of sauce or marinade you cook them in, thats what they will taste like. Seems to me its the reason most folks that eat Lion like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dave. Have you ever tried lion or bobcat yourself or passing on what you heard. I know you must have had plenty of chances with those you have taken...but I am just curious.

Perhaps that cat was wanting to visit the monks and share a bottle of wine ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey Dave. Have you ever tried lion or bobcat yourself or passing on what you heard. I know you must have had plenty of chances with those you have taken...but I am just curious.
> 
> Perhaps that cat was wanting to visit the monks and share a bottle of wine ?


Dave was one of the first ones I ever heard mention eating Bobcat on here. I think it started in a "coyote jerky" thread or something. He pretty much described it the way he did above.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep- first hand tast'in. I cook up a couple bobcat steaks every season anymore just out of habit. Miss K won't eat them though---I think she got turned off on furbearers when we were hunt'in elk up behind the refuge in Jackson Hole and I shot a red fox for lunch. Quite a bit of white foam comes off them too when their cook'in on a stick.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Yep- first hand tast'in. I cook up a couple bobcat steaks every season anymore just out of habit. Miss K won't eat them though---I think she got turned off on furbearers when we were hunt'in elk up behind the refuge in Jackson Hole and I shot a red fox for lunch. Quite a bit of white foam comes off them too when their cook'in on a stick.


Red fox for lunch, YUM! You're a hardcore dude, Cat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

White foam?? Is that protein cooking out like on fish?

And a big +1 on the hardcore.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its all good and nothing better then a campfire meal in the Rockies, shake and bake marten is pretty good also.


----------



## Butcher45 (Mar 3, 2010)

Word is that this trail cam was set-up over a dead domestic cow to find out what was feeding off of it. I heard something about these possibly being two momma's with three older kittens a piece, but not sure where that came from.

Did you guys see the 230lb.er taken in Washington? It's gut looked like it ate an entire adult deer in one sitting.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> Its all good and nothing better then a campfire meal in the Rockies, shake and bake marten is pretty good also.


You guys are killing me here. I've already had dinner and now I'm DYING for a fancy wild game feast! Bring it on!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Butcher45 said:


> Word is that this trail cam was set-up over a dead domestic cow to find out what was feeding off of it. I heard something about these possibly being two momma's with three older kittens a piece, but not sure where that came from.
> 
> Did you guys see the 230lb.er taken in Washington? It's gut looked like it ate an entire adult deer in one sitting.


I believe we have that posted.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok Dave....what have you not tried eating ?


----------

